# 4.3:  Neue Abzeichen für die Epic Gem Vorlagen?



## Itzele (25. September 2011)

hallöle

Das Thema sagt ja schon alles. Was meint oder wisst ihr obs mit 4.3 für die Epic Gem Vorlagen neue Juwe-Symbole gibt oder sogar einfach beim Lehrer zu erlernen sind?

gruss


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. September 2011)

Ich denke es werden die gleichen sein. Warum? Weil es zu WotLK auch so war. Oder vielleicht wird es auch wieder so wie zu BC, dass sie im Raid droppen, dafür sprechen würde, dass auch die Gems nicht sondiert (?) werden sondern im Raid droppen.

Aber letztendlich.. We'll see!


----------



## Nema-ZdC (28. September 2011)

Tjo, falsch gedacht. Und ja ich dachte das aus. Hab echt viele angesammelt im laufe der Zeit.

Aber die Game Files sagen was anders:

Tome of Burning Jewels
Binds when picked up
Requires Jewelcrafting (525)
Item Level 85
Use: Discovers a random Cataclysm epic gem recipe.

_Most likely going to drop off bosses or be bought with Essence of Destruction from the Dragon Soul reputation vendor._


----------



## Itzele (29. September 2011)

Nema-ZdC schrieb:


> Tome of Burning Jewels
> Binds when picked up
> Requires Jewelcrafting (525)
> Item Level 85
> ...



Soll wohl heißen das entweder im Raid oder in den neuen 3: 5*er Hc's.... oder zu kaufen gegen ""Essence of Destruction "" beim Händler gegen Ruf oder so . Bzw einige per Ruf und andere Rnd Boss Drop.
Was genau kommt  müssen wa ma PTR abwarten wies da so läuft.Zumindest kann man  dort schon ma die Richtung erkennen!


----------



## Elbente (29. September 2011)

Juwe kannst Du zukünftig als Beruf in die Tonne treten. 

Dieses beantwortet sicher Deine Frage 
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Patch-43-Epische-Juwelen-und-mehr-Infos-zum-Raidfinder-845450/


----------



## wronny (4. Oktober 2011)

Nema-ZdC schrieb:


> Tjo, falsch gedacht. Und ja ich dachte das aus. Hab echt viele angesammelt im laufe der Zeit.
> 
> Aber die Game Files sagen was anders:
> 
> ...



Eine Quellenangabe wäre schön gewesen. (LINK) [*0]

Wie bei allen durch Data-Mining beschafften Daten, gehört da wieder die Warnung dran, dass dies noch nicht offiziell angekündigt wurde und noch nichts in Stein gemeißelt ist. [1]

Die Edelsteine nur bzw. primär über die Raids zu verteilen, ist an sich schon ein Rückschritt. Das System im Wotlk war zwar nicht perfekt, aber zumindest gut, weil es eben nicht nur den Juwelieren geholfen hat, sondern auch unseren Freunden mit der Spitzhacke sowie den Alchemisten. Juwelen sind da eigenltich auf einem Level mit Verzauberungen und Tränken/Fläschchen, warum diese, wohl wegen ihrer epischen Qualität, nur begrenzt zugänglich sein sollen ist alles andere als eine schlüssige Argumentation. [2]

Die Vorlagen ebenfalls nur über die Raids zugänglich zu machen, wäre schon arg grenzwertig. Zumal sich PVP-Spieler und alle, die Juwelenschleifen mit einem Charakter betreiben, der nicht an Raids teilnimmt, da dann doppelt und zurecht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen dürften. Des Weiteren hatte man vor kurzem erst zugegeben, dass sich das System mit den Büchern bei den Inschriftenkundlern im Nachhinein als "blöd" heraus gestellt hat. Bleibt also zu hoffen, dass dies nur eine zusätzliche und nicht die primäre Methode sein soll, um an die Vorlagen zu kommen. 

Es wäre ja leider nicht der erste Fehler, den man in diesem Addon in Bezug auf das Crafting-System macht. Das fängt bei den Ingi-Mützen (BOP), die Chaos Orbs benötigen, aber bis 4.1 ab Level 80 [3] nutzbar sein sollten und geht bis hin zu den hohen Verkaufspreisen der rohen und geschliffenen Edelsteine ungewöhnlicher (grüner) Qualität. Zum Glück hat der zuletzt genannte Fehler meine Kriegskassen so gut gefüllt, dass ich getrost sagen kann, dass ich meinen Juwe bis zum nächsten Addon Ruhen lasse, wenn die Änderungen wirklich so kommen sollten.

[*0] Verwendung von bit.ly (oder ähnlichen Diensten ist notwendig um die fälschliche Umleitung der Forensoftware von ptr.wowhead auf wowptr.buffed zu umgehen. (ärgerlich)
[1] Auch die Transmutationen tauchen zwar in den ptr-Daten von wowhead auf, offizielle Statements dazu gibt es, meines Wissens nach, noch nicht.
[2] Gerade in Zeiten, in denen ein Raid BOE mittlere 5-stellige Beträge kostet, ist es nicht mehr notwendig, dass neue Crafting-Rezepte und deren Materialien auf Raids beschränkt werden.
[3] Ab 4.1 erst ab 85.


----------



## dannyl2912 (17. Oktober 2011)

auf dem aktuellen PTR stellt sich folgende Gegebenheit für den Juwelenschleifer dar

das "Tome of Burning Jewels" kann für 4 Juwe-Marken gekauft werden, damit kann man Random-Vorlagen lernen, doch dazu kommt, dass man für 5 Juwe-Marken das Rezept auch alternativ kaufen kann, was sich dann jeder aussuchen kann - entweder billiger und warte auf etwas Glück oder kaufe das Rezept

andere Drop-Orte sind bisher nicht bekannt, wäre aber als BoP-Worlddrop für Schleifer gar nicht uninteressant


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Juwelen selber aus?
Droppen die wirklich nur im Drachenssele-Raid?
Kein Transmutieren oder Sondieren aus "wasauchimmer" möglich?


----------



## Waldman (18. November 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Juwelen selber aus?
> Droppen die wirklich nur im Drachenssele-Raid?
> Kein Transmutieren oder Sondieren aus "wasauchimmer" möglich?



Also Transmutation sollte möglich sein, gibt aufm PTR auch entsprechende Rezepte: Link zum Rezept



> *Recipe: Transmute Shadow Spinel*
> Binds when picked up
> Requires Alchemy (525)
> Item Level 85Use: Teaches you how to transmute a Shadow Spinel.



lg


----------

